# hi : )



## alper (May 7, 2015)

Hello All! 

My name is Alper. I live in West New York, NJ with my baby boy cat Dennis. 

He is an 18 months Socttish Fold-American Short Hair mixture. He is white with blue eyes and straight ears.. 

I will soon look for a female cat for him to have babies before I take him for neutering.. my heart didn't let me take him to be neutered before he has this experience becoming a dad.. 

Thanks : )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm not sure I understand your reasoning. Dads normally have no interaction with the kittens after they're born, so he wouldn't have any _experience _that he would be missing otherwise. And the act of mating is actually painful for the female. There are so many kittens right now in shelters and with fosters, bringing more kittens into the world doesn't seem like a good plan. And he's not a purebred, so it won't be to carry on a line of cats.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

YOu want him to experience sex before neutering or kittens because a father cat doesn't have ANYTHING to do with kittens beyond conception.

As Marie said, mating can be quite painful for the female. THe male cat has barbs on his penis.

I think you need to experience the animal shelters and where the area where they put down dozens of sick (and healthy) kittens each week because there aren't enough homes. If you feel that your boy has some sort of feelings towards his kittens then think about how he's going to feel to have his kits or his grand kits being hit by cars, put to sleep, eaten by dogs/coyotes, etc.

If you feel that you are responsible enough to own a cat then you need to be responsible enough to neuter him and prevent MORE kittens from winding up in our shelters.

Neuter him, he won't know he's not intact and he won't know that he's not a dad.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Or you can get him some neuticals. :grin:

Neuticles.com


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Marie, OMG! I never heard of such a thing!! I had to read that page _twice!_ before I believed it! wow! What they have out there.....ig


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're usually purchased by men for their dogs. It's mostly a guy thing....


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Get him fixed, Alper. He doesn't want to contribute to the cat overpopulation problem. He just wants a person to give him love and attention. He is pretty darned adorable in that pic.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No kidding! I want to see more pictures!


----------



## alper (May 7, 2015)

Guys hello! Thanks for all the replies. I am not experienced much with cats, he's my first and for a while I have been thinking about this decision. I even had an appointment for getting him fixed, then suddenly I was too emotional, thought I am doing something bad to him and changed my mind. But you all have very respectful experience and thoughts about this matter, I appreciate that. I guess I just have to trust you and take him to vet in this case...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You'd be doing worse to him by keeping him intact Neutering markedly decreases the chance of testicular cancer.

If he is not allowed out you're trapping him in a house where he'll be plagued with the instinctual NEED to make with no outlet. Think of how frustrating that is for him. If he smells any female in heat outside he'll do anything to get out.

If he IS allowed out (or when he finally does manage to escape) his hormones will rule and he'll be a lot less careful about crossing streets and approaching strange animals. His chances of getting hurt are very high.

So, hordes of kittens that are going to die of painful diseases if not collected up or face the very real chance of euthanasia if they are collected are not the ONLY reasons to neuter.

He'll be a happier, healthier, more mentally stable cat if it's done.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great decision, Alper!

Looking forward to more pictures of Dennis in Meet My Kitty.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mow forgot to mention the horrendous odor your house will take on when (not if) he starts to spray. Get him neutered before he starts, otherwise he may not stop even after being neutered.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That was supposed to be a surprise........


----------



## alper (May 7, 2015)

I truly trust you guys and made an appointment already to get him fixed this Friday.. Hopefully everything goes well. LOL mowmow, you are mean! I wouldn't like that surprise : ) I will definitely upload more pictures of him soon Marie, thanks..


----------

